# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  What is the Ozito Power X Change range like?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi 
Since Einhell purchased Ozito they have been selling their re-branded battery tools. They don't look to bad and come with 3yr battery and 5yr skin warranties.Bunnings quite regularly have this range on special. 
Obviously no comparison with trade quality products but I'm curious how it would compare with say the Ryobi One+ range?
EDIT: I've only looked at the drills and impact drivers.

----------


## ringtail

> Obviously no comparison with trade quality products 
> .

  Hmmm, I dunno. They are RED TOOLS after all.  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

was waiting for that..bloody hell mate.. :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

I reckon for occasional use a lot of their stuff is ok. Haven't tried the battery tools but would be interested as I like the look of the mower (given I have about four sqm of lawn to maintain).

----------


## rebuildr86

id say, the cheaper stuff, but not the expensive brushless stuff, might be reasonable value.
By that i mean, for example,
An 18v impact driver, with brushes, (brushless is a waste of money at the best of times) has 150 nm of torque for 50 dollars skin only.
Also,this https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-po...l-kit_p6290569
a hammer drill with 3 amp hour battery for 130 bucks 
those 2 item would be the biggest value for money that i can see. 
no point going cheap brushless, but for someone who might not use a tool very often, you wouldnt want to spend big as the batteries can get a bit sad after a year of irregular use.

----------


## ringtail

> was waiting for that..bloody hell mate..

  Happy to oblige. You know I had to  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Id like to see a side by side test..youll see milwaukee is slightly better than ozito..My neighbour actually has the drill that rebuild talked about.. its lighter than most trade drills but actually was surprised at what it could do..good for DIY occasional use. 
I bought one of those battery mowers bob from cashies.. was just over $100..its great..cuts better than my old petrol ,, which was  shyte anyway..reason i like it is its light, easy to start and the wife loves using it.. happy days.

----------


## Marc

Aah, a Sol mate Cashie lurker. 
So your cordless mower is "easy to start"? Only needs a knock or two with a hammer on the side to start ha ha  :Smilie:  
Milwaukee is slightly better than Ozito?

----------


## OBBob

> . 
> I bought one of those battery mowers bob from cashies.. was just over $100..its great..cuts better than my old petrol ,, which was  shyte anyway..reason i like it is its light, easy to start and the wife loves using it.. happy days.

  Thanks. We only have a small area so we have a hover mower as it is but the cords get tiring. Being able to swap to trimmer and blower would make it a much easier task.

----------


## sol381

yeah after our renovations we only have the front footpath and about 20 m2 inside the front yard.. does it easy.. seems you are a bigger cashie lurker than me mate.. anyway..didnt you know milwaukee and ozito are similar marc..Just ask ringtail.. :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Tar em' with the same brush. All red.

----------


## sol381

yep all the blue tools are just the same as well.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Need AvE to test how skookum they are  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Tar em' with the same brush. All red.

   I don't mind you knock the red ones. I only have a pair of corded rat tail 5" grinders that leave anything else behind including bosch and DeWalt. 
As long as you don't knock orange all is good. 
Orange rules, Fein/Ramset/Hilti/Paslode/Bahco/Bostitch/Stihl are all orange and all leave blue covered in dust back there far away ...  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

pushing it saying hilti is orange but ill give it to you.. dont think paslode belongs in that group tho.overrated.

----------


## Marc

Yes, Hilti has a smear of red and Bostitch a smear of yellow but we can corral them with the orange aristocracy ... We must exclude AEG and B&S with extreme prejudice though  :Smilie: 
Paslode earned it's stripes for being the first and the most popular.
Forgot Kubota, Kawasaki, Husqvarna, Shindaiwa ...  :Smilie:  
PS
Can I call this orange? Best mini excavator ever made

----------


## sol381

actually CMT are great tools.. best router bits you can buy ..good saw blades as well.

----------


## ringtail

> yep all the blue tools are just the same as well.

  Yep. So are all green tools so I've found out . But I'll start a new thread

----------


## sol381

haha..judging tools on colour how did it get to this i wonder..new thread could be fun..

----------


## chrisp

> haha..judging tools on colour how did it get to this i wonder..new thread could be fun..

  Good point. I'm not sure if it is being brand-ist or colour-ist but I think that I should get my left leaning comrades together and start an anti-brand-ist or an anti-colour-ist awareness campaign. I must write an email to Bill Shorten or Richard Di Natalie about this right away.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> yep all the blue tools are just the same as well.

  Sure are, here is the latest technology with a WHOPPING 14.4V, OMG where will they stop  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yep ... you would surely get the vote from the africans who claim medicine is racist because it relegates witchcraft to second fiddle.

----------


## sol381

That gmc is a classic drill.. That plastic chuck was awesome.. No idea why they went bust.

----------


## rebuildr86

i have a GMC 18v cordless drill driver with hammer, which i purchased on staff discount when i worked for mitre 10 as a 15 year old. this is 16 years ago and it is still going strong.
I bought it because there was a bloke there who swore by it. probably the best value NiCad power tool that ever existed.
it was 139 bucks 15 years ago and came with 2 x 3 AH batteries and a fast 1 hour charger.
the chuck locks tighter than any of my decent power tools to this day, and the batteries are still going as good as when new. 
Saying that, i stopped using it because it was a little heavy for cabinetry, and blue tools became my favourite !!!

----------

